# I just can't decide which mouse to get..



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like some opinions on which of these mice I should get... I'll be getting them tomorrow if they're still there. Today while I was at the pet store, I looked at the feeder mice and saw an agouti male for $1.50. I was debating getting him, but I was on my way to my brother's apartment for dinner.Then I went over to the pet mice, and there was a satin recessive yellow mouse who had two babies (that I could see). One baby was an agouti. The mom is $6 and the babies may be free...or the feeder fuzzy price.Now I can't decide if I want the feeder male that I know nothing about except the gender or the momma and babies. The babies genders are unknown but I know they carry satin and non-agouti color. I've also considered getting both, but I dunno... I guess if I go back tomorrow and one is gone then that will settle it.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If you are only going to get one, and you like one of the babies, I would get one of those. When handled from the time he is itty bitty, he will be extremely friendly. If you can, I would get two cages, then get one male and two females(or neuter the male if you can afford it)
The agouti male might be sweet but he will likely take alot of taming, which takes alot more time than it does to tame a rat.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

It depends on the mouse. I can tame most mice, but I hve no luck improving past rats.I have a spare tank, but if I get both I'll need another. I would prefer a female agouti, since I currently have 6 males, and I'm careful about which males I breed because so far I've had success with breeding friendly males. The feeder buck is fairly young. I would guess that he is around 6 weeks.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I got the feeder buck. The baby mouse was a dark colored brindle, not an agouti.


----------

